# Firefox : certaines images ne saffichent pas



## hippocampe fu (24 Octobre 2006)

Slt.Voilà mon problème: les images,certaines, sous firefox ne s'ouvrent pas, je suis sous affichage iso8859-1 .merci d'avance


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Octobre 2006)

hippocampe fu a dit:


> Slt.Voil&#224; mon probl&#232;me: les images,certaines, sous firefox ne s'ouvrent pas, je suis sous affichage iso8859-1 .merci d'avance



T'as essay&#233; de vider le cache pour voir?


----------



## Nephou (24 Octobre 2006)

_bonjour,
si tu veux avoir une r&#233;ponse pr&#233;cise il faudrait que tu donnes plus des d&#233;tails : quelles images et quels sites ? de m&#234;me, ton titre pourrait &#234;tre plus pr&#233;cis.
_


----------



## videosnews (24 Octobre 2006)

questin idiote, tu a fais le teste sous IE ?


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Octobre 2006)

videosnews a dit:


> questin idiote, tu a fais le teste sous IE ?



IE??? Faut pas parler de cette horreur ici.  (Bien que la version 7 soit pas mal du tout. )


----------



## hippocampe fu (24 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> T'as essay&#233; de vider le cache pour voir?


oui je l'ai vider et &#231;a ne change rien.Pour plus de detail voil&#224; ce que j'ai:"page d'accuei
 wanadoo" /         Users/jeromefaucheux/Desktop/Image 7.jpg


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Octobre 2006)

C'est pas cette icone qui s'affiche?






Et si c'est le cas, tu as essay&#233; click droit "afficher l'image"?


----------



## hippocampe fu (24 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> C'est pas cette icone qui s'affiche?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si c'est bien &#231;a , mais quand je click droit "afficher l'image" une page blanche appara&#238;t.Comme j'y suis comment insere t-on une image, je n'y comprend rien &#224; l'adresse url demand&#233;e. merci


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Octobre 2006)

Edit: Un tutorial plus clair l&#224;

Tu vas sur http://imageshack.us/  tu upload ton image,






 tu copies l'URL entre les ballises  .

[IMG]http://img49.imageshack.us/img49/1866/sanstitre2mm1.jpg


----------

